# Total Colectomy



## lilmisse (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello, this is my first post. I've read through a few posts and if this is not the correct forum for this I apologize. I do not know all the correct terms for everything I am about to type out so if something doesn't sound right or if it sounds 'off' to you that's probably why.

Okay,I am a 28 (29 next month) year old female with 2 children (9 & 4). I have always dealt with constipation issues as far as I can remember. As I small child I remember always going to the ER being told I was full of poop. Throughout my life this just became my norm. I never saw a doctor about it, never took laxatives. Just let it go. Well the past 2 years, I'll say,havebeen the worst. I now go once every 3 weeks if I'm lucky. No exaggeration. I only go a little bit. I do not clear my bowels. Then I wait another 3 weeks. Etc etc. I never feel the urge to go, ever. Only the day I actually do go.

I eat fairly normal and have seeked drs care this past year. I have changed my diet a bit and increased water intake. I've taken many different laxatives and they've done nothing. I finally saw aGI dr about amonth ago. He sent me for a colonoscopy and a SITZ test. So, I went for the colonoscopy and that came back nrmal. The did a few biopsies as well and they were clear too. Then I went for the SITZ test. I waited the 5 days tilthe xray. Well my dr finally calledme lastnight at 9pm to tellme my results. He was very straight forward and to the point. He said the SITZ testcame back abnormal as all therings were scattered around my colon meaning my colon wasn't working as a whole. (He used a different word, I can't remember).he then told me i needed to have my colon removed. I asked if I could wait til summer when school letsout so my son will have someoneto care for him whileim in recovery. And he said yes. I asked if I had to make a follow up appt and he said nope not tillate spring before surgery. That was the end of theconversation.

I told my parents about this and my mom insists I get a second opinion. So I made the appt today for that. Its in December. I know I'll end up with the surgerybut its just for her piece of mind I guess.

Has anyone here had this surgery? Howdid you prepare yourself? How was recovery? How did it alter your daily life?

I am trying to remain calm but its much easier when I'm talking to people about it. Again, if this wasn't the right place for this, I apologize.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Lilmisse

and welcome--no need to apoligize at all--you're in the right place. although sorry that you're having problems and have to be here, but this is the place to be.

i've had constipation problems since childhood--for over 50 years. i totally failed the sitz marker test. no BM the entire time and all the markers still in there. i was diagnosed with pelvic floor dysfunction (failed defecography and anorectal manometry) , as well as rectal hyposensitivity and megarectum. and i also had a long tortourous colon.

about surgery: i have had a partial colectomy--not a total colectomy (unfortunately) and not a planned surgery, either.

last summer i developed a cecal volvulous. my ascending colon twisted 720 degrees, started swelling and was about to perforate. hubby took me to ER where the surgeon performed an emergency right hemicolectomy--the surgeon removed my ascending colon and half the transverse colon.

so yes, i've had a colon resection but it was because of the cecal volvulous and not done in order to help with my constipation problems. the surgery for colonic inertia is, as your doctor told you, a total colectomy. when i came to after the surgery and heard that half my colon had been removed, my only thought was i'd wish they'd taken the whole thing out--lol--because none of it works. i still have to take laxatives to go now even though i only have half a colon because my remaining colon is still as slow as it ever was.

once i recovered from my hemi colectomy, i wanted to just get the rest of it taken out as well because i still have to take laxatives to go but because i have pelvic floor dysfunction i was told by both my gastros and surgeons that i do not qualify for a full colectomy--and this has been a huge disappointment to me. colectomy surgery is a very major surgery of course but i have read success stories and really wanted to go ahead with it.

i do hope that your colorectal surgeon is planning to thoroughly test you for pelvic floor dysfunction and other outlet problems as well as test for the motility of the small intestine before approving you for surgery. two c/r surgeons and both my gastros have explained to me that it is very important to have these tests--and usually more tests as well-- to make sure there are no pelvic floor problems or outlet problems or problems with the rest of the digestive system --otherwise the colectomy will not help.

i have read many total colectomy success stories over on the AGMD motility disorders support board. here's the link to one of those stories if you're interested--there are many others:

http://www.inspire.com/Genie828/journal/6-months-post-total-colectomy-update/

good luck to you. wishing you all the best. take care.


----------

